# Blood Test Results ?



## TMB1 (Jun 3, 2007)

I have recently had some blood test results which i do not understand, T4 14.2 and TSH 1.29 - does anyone understand what they mean. ?

Thanks


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

What are your Labs reference range? Also would like to see a FT-3 drawn the same day as the other two.


----------

